# Netflix Slams ISP Bandwidth Caps In The Wall Street Journal



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"According to Hyman (Netflix), "Bandwidth caps with fees piled on top are a lousy way to manage traffic." He goes on to accuse ISPâ€™s of creating the false impression among consumers that â€œbandwidth is a scarce resource and that imposing caps and overage fees will relieve pressure on high-speed networks." Many high profile ISPâ€™s have very publically come out against bandwidth caps as a method of controlling infrastructure costs, and almost all network experts seem to agree that the cost of delivering 1GB of data is around one cent, and falling at a rapid pace. "Wireline bandwidth is an almost unlimited resource due to advances in Internet architecture. Adding more capacity is easy.â€

Hyman argues that at most, ISPâ€™s should focus on finding ways to control usage during peak hours, since delivering bits outside of this short period costs next to nothing."

WSJ Article Here

Maximum PC Summary Here

The gloves are coming off!!


----------

